# Changing the background colour of the Live TV Guide?



## rondun (Jan 24, 2006)

Just got my cachecard up and running, so now want to start hacking  

I remember a thread where someone found a way to change the transparent green background on the live tv guide screen to a solid (black?) colour. 

I've been searching, but can't seem to find it. 

Anyone got any ideas? 

cheers 
ron


----------



## john1980 (Jun 17, 2004)

rondun said:


> Just got my cachecard up and running, so now want to start hacking
> 
> I remember a thread where someone found a way to change the transparent green background on the live tv guide screen to a solid (black?) colour.
> 
> ...


You need to change TVBanner-256.15 (which you can probably get from this post)


----------



## rondun (Jan 24, 2006)

Thats the chappie! (curse those archives not appearing in the search). 

I changed all the images since I wasn't sure how to mess with only one - now have a lovely black background and also the flicker is gone, and I hadn't even noticed it until I read that thread! 

Thanks john ( and mrtickle - amazing how one mans "bug" is anothers salvation!)


----------

